# Drag races in Michigan



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

I would like to talk to with anyone interesting in drag racing in Mid Michigan. I am very interested in getting something started or participating in your club:wave:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We have been talking about doing it up here in Flushing. Just waiting for the new Traxxas timing system to become available.


----------



## rcmudding (Feb 29, 2012)

Rob Mirsky said:


> We have been talking about doing it up here in Flushing. Just waiting for the new Traxxas timing system to become available.



Yea we are still talking. When we first planned it i got layed off from job. now im back to work and almost caught up on bills so we will be working on this again.


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

This is exciting. I live in East Lansing. I would love to help in any way I can. Please stay in touch.


----------



## rcmudding (Feb 29, 2012)

We are excited too. Hoping to have some news in next week or so. We will be having 2 people at each side of finish line to determine winner. Maybe in 2013 we will have scoring stuff. 

Let me know any input you might have. We are working on Schedule now as i speak.


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

*Love it*

I love the old school nature of what you guys are doing. (who needs timing)

Where will we be racing. Do you have electric or nitro cars?


----------



## rcmudding (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello Sorry for not getting back sooner Work has picked up ALOT. 

I will have the Tenative Schedule for this year and next year.

If you got any questions Feel Free to Contact me @ 616-255-3255. This will be the best way.

I am gonna be getting a face book page set up so we can discuss some stuff for next year also i am gonna be creating a web page also. So plan on Sept 29 2012 for our first event. Will post more tonight After i get out of work. 


Just Know ALL RC CARS WILL BE WELCOMED.


----------



## rcmudding (Feb 29, 2012)

I am letting every one know that september 29 will be our first race as a club. This will be a trophy race. 

Every rc car is welcomed and we will put you in a class based off some info. I will post more info tomorrow.


----------



## jemozkelon (Aug 7, 2012)

*Near*



Fortheofgassers said:


> This is exciting. I live in East Lansing. I would love to help in any way I can. Please stay in touch.


People who live near race may contribute a lot in organizing work. We require more such people.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

rcmudding said:


> I am letting every one know that september 29 will be our first race as a club. This will be a trophy race.
> 
> Every rc car is welcomed and we will put you in a class based off some info. I will post more info tomorrow.


Did this happen? and where?


----------



## Doug French 28 (Dec 17, 2012)

Any more info on the strip?I have a nitro promod and a nitro pro stock,would love to run them this summer!


----------



## choliday (Nov 17, 2010)

Doug you have rc Drag cars too. That is Bad A$$.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Putting this back to the top to see if anyone is interested in making something happen this summer.


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

*Michigan drag races*

I am still very interested in drag racing in Michigan. I would like to join others or have others join us. If this interests you PM me.


----------

